# 44 mag high pressure issues



## doverRich (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been a safety minded reloader for over 35 years. One of my first lessons was recognizing pressure signs, and I do my best to avoid high pressure loads. that being said, I've been loading 44mags with 240gr Nosler hp, 21gr of 2400, and magnum primers. I shoot this load in a Ruger 77/44, Ruger 96/44, and a Colt Anaconda 6" all with acceptable accuracy and no pressure signs. i recently purchased a used Wesson 44 mag with 6"bbl (not Dan Wesson, newer mfg). i shot 6 rounds through the thoroughly cleaned Wesson and could barely eject the cases, and the primers were flattened. I was told it might have been due to tight cylinder bores. I measured spent cases from the Colt and the Wesson and all were within .001 of each other at .459 - .460.

I'm grasping for possible causes. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Try to fit the spent colt, ruger casings ,,in the Wesson .
See If the spent casings are loose in the ruger and colt.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Tight chambers would be my first guess.Second would be a tighter cylinder gap and/or forcing cone on the Wesson compared to the Colt.Also the chamber end where the bullet sits.If the Colt's is generous and the Wesson is tight,less gas can escape so pressure is higher until it can vent out the cylinder gap.I'm kind of doubting that one but a combination of any of them can push up pressure.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd say that your load is probably just too hot for the Wesson; maybe it has a tight bore and/or tight chamber mouths (cylinder bores in front of the case mouths)h.

A gunsmith (or an advanced amateur gun tinkerer) can "slug" the chamber mouths and bore, and measure the slugs to see if one or both are smaller/tighter than normal.

Have you fired the Wesson with factory .44 Mag ammo? If Federal/Remington/Winchester factory ammo shoots/extracts/looks okay, then I'd say the other load you are using is just too hot for that particular revolver. In my experience, this is not unusual at all when we are talking about maximum, or near-maximum, handloads/reloads (although I am not sure where your load falls on the relative hotness scale, as I've never used that particular bullet and don't have any load data for it).


EDIT: I just checked 3 of the different reloading manuals on my bookshelf for the max load of 2400 under a .44 caliber 240 grain jacketed bullet in the .44 Mag cartridge, and 21 grains of 2400 is about 5% under max in one manual, about 5% over max in another manual, and about 16% over max (!) in the third book.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

You need to check BOTH the throating inside the front of the cylinders as well as the diameter and configuration of the barrel's forcing cone. Either one, or a combination of both might be causing the problem. (Yes, I'd back that load off somewhat as well.) 

If you don't want to be bothered with slugging the barrel - Which is only going to tell you so much, anyway - you can use the smaller prongs on a caliper to give you a fairly accurate indication of both bore, AND chamber diameter; but, you're going to have to determine the throat configuration in some other way. 

I'm curious? Are you, by any chance, also getting excessive forcing cone blowback from the Wesson revolver? 



PS: I had to laugh! Personally, I would describe about 67% of the gunsmiths I've ever met or done business with, and a good 97% of the factory-certified Glock armorers I know or have known as, 'advanced amateur gun tinkers'. Cool remark! :mrgreen:


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The newest Lyman lists 22.0gr of 2400 as max,which seems about right or low compared to what Elmer Kieth was running with lead.Of course we all know he loved to push things.

Knowing my old Dan Wesson,if these tightened up a bit more I could see that load as high.If things are tight enough in the chamber throat and forcing cone,your bullet can actually be stopping and spiking pressure.This I believe is what happens with 296 at lower charges,the bullet stops when it hits resistance and then spikes,either sending it out and showing signs or in bad cases a KB.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

rex said:


> The newest Lyman lists 22.0gr of 2400 as max,which seems about right or low compared to what Elmer Kieth was running with lead. Of course we all know he loved to push things.
> 
> *Knowing my old Dan Wesson, if these tightened up a bit more I could see that load as high. If things are tight enough in the chamber throat and forcing cone, your bullet can actually be stopping and spiking pressure. This I believe is what happens with 296 at lower charges,the bullet stops when it hits resistance and then spikes, either sending it out and showing signs, or in bad cases a KB.*


A rare observation. You obviously know guns! :smt023


----------



## doverRich (Nov 4, 2013)

thanks guys. after some more research, I found Nosler and Alliant both show 21gr as max load. My goto guide i've used for years with no issues (sierra) had 21 in the middle, with a range of 19.5-22. I've always liked the Sierra layout because they give the min *and* max load range. I have never understood how there are so many discrepancies between the different loading manuals when it comes to max loads. I know the bullet designs vary slightly, but I have experienced minimal differences between similar bullets. I've never had any desire to push limits to pick up an extra hundred fps. I will compare the chamber sizes as best i can with calipers as soon as i get time and report back.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you GD,but there are more out there with much more knowledge than me.

Rich,I know what you mean with the discrepancies.The thing is is that the manuals are only a guidance.That data is what they got in testing on that day,with thaose lots of components,that temp,humidity,test gun specs,yadayada.Change on thing and that data may not be good any more.While a lot of people don't do it,just changing primers,powder lots and bullets can change things-in this case it was a new untested gun.That's why they've always said when you change anything to drop back down and rework the load.Target loads aren't that bad,but running max it really doesn't take much to throw things out of whack.Some powders are sensitive,and it doesn't seem to matter if it's a fast or slow one.Bullseye for example is very versatile,but 296 and H110 can get violent very quick.

I go off Lyman as a base,then compare to the owder company's data along with the bullet if they have any.Find a middle ground and work up.A chronograph is great for this because a lot of times you can see your velocity start to stagnate with increases in charges,that means pressure is building but performance isn't so it's time to back off.That powder is maxed and another choice may get you more if you want it.I don't have a chrony and use pressure signs,but if I were to play with the bigbores and push them to all they can be I'd get one.I run max on 45acp and did on 9s but they are a little more forgiving in my experience.I'm also anal about checking my case volume and throws throughout charging so I don't grenade one.


----------

